# New Guy!



## chunyee (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi,

When I was young, I used to run around my backyard back in Malaysia searching for Oothe, cocoon, catterpiller, beetle grub, adult beetle, fireflies, praying mantis, grasshopper and many more. I raise them and release tem when they are adult back into my mum's garden (she hates me cos caterpillar eats her plants and beatle grub ruin the roots).

I came to the States for school, It has been 5 years now. I was always facinated by chameleon. I started with just 1 male Veiled Chameleon. Now, I have 2.2 Blue Barred Ambilobe, 3.2 Veiled Chameleon (1 of my old female died), 1.1 bearded pygmies, 1.1 Jackson Chameleon, and 1.0 Blue Eyes Pygmies. I have turned into a Chameleon Geek!!!

My initial interest for getting a mantis is to feed my chameleon (YES! Feed My Chameleon). But, after surfing the web searching for feeder mantis, I saw this really beautiful pink mantis I never seen before(ironically it is called a Malaysian Orchid Mantis). So, I decided to search for a pair or two to keep. Currently, I don't own any Mantis, but i am looking for a 2.2 Orchid Mantis to start with; which brought me into this forum. Any deal around here?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome many people have orchids post in forsale section.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't feed them mantids you heartless beast!!!!!!!! 

Erm...hi...


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 6, 2007)

"Apa Khabar", "Ni Hao Mah", Howdy! i am a Malaysian chinese also and believed you are one as well, who speaks several languages and dialects (so are you Hokkien? Teow Chew? Hakka? Cantonese?). I am currently residing in Houston, Texas. Planning to visit Malaysia next Summer so let me know if you have plan to go back Malaysia. Have a great day!


----------



## chunyee (Jul 6, 2007)

Well...i couldn't bear to let those lovely mantis killed by my crazy chameleon.

yen_saw: Hi.........yes I am Malaysian Chinese... Speak ( Malay, English, Mandarin, Hokkien, Cantonese) Originate from Batu Pahat, Johor. Nah... not thinking of going back that soon... I am starting my second Master. School offered me a scholarship so i have to stay here during summer break working for them... AKA "Cheap Labour" LOL


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 6, 2007)

> yen_saw: Hi.........yes I am Malaysian Chinese... Speak ( Malay, English, Mandarin, Hokkien, Cantonese) Originate from Batu Pahat, Johor. Nah... not thinking of going back that soon... I am starting my second Master. School offered me a scholarship so i have to stay here during summer break working for them... AKA "Cheap Labour" LOL


Ah great! finally another Malaysian on board. I will PM you later. Have fun!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the forum, Chumyee!


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

> Hello, and welcome to the forum, Chumyee!


Chunyee...Chunyee...Chunyee.  

No malaysian jibber jabber, thank you. :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

Another Malaysian, excellent! Isn't this our third?

Welcome to the forum Chunyee


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------

